# Looking for property in Dubai ?



## Kilani (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello all, I've been living in Dubai for more than 18 years, with more than 5 years of experience in the property sector. If u need a property in Dubai let me know !


----------



## keziah_sandiego (Aug 1, 2007)

*Freehold Areas*



Kilani said:


> Hello all, I've been living in Dubai for more than 18 years, with more than 5 years of experience in the property sector. If u need a property in Dubai let me know !


Hello. My husband and I are to be relocated in Dubai very soon. We are planning to buy an apartment but I am confused of the freehold law.
What freehold areas are considered high-end residential areas?


----------



## Kilani (Jul 31, 2007)

keziah_sandiego said:


> Hello. My husband and I are to be relocated in Dubai very soon. We are planning to buy an apartment but I am confused of the freehold law.
> What freehold areas are considered high-end residential areas?



There are three major developers in the city, which are Emaar, Nakheel and Dubai Properties, any development constructed on any of the three is a Free Hold. 

The montioned above are Govermental Sector, Damac Properties on the other hand is the largest privet developer which operates on Free Hold areas too.

Mostly every kind of property in Dubai is high end, its just about preferences and motives, whether you want have a sea view apartment or live in a community of villas, ofcourse all depending on the loacation of your/ your husbands work.

Kindly find info below about the law of Free Hold and Lease Hold: 

Details of the new Dubai property law 
Staff Report
Gulf News


Dubai: The long-awaited Dubai property law was issued yesterday by His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai.

The law says expatriates are now among those who can own properties in Dubai.

Law No.7 of 2006 stipulates that freehold is limited to UAE and GCC citizens and companies wholly owned by them, as well as public shareholding companies.

The law also stipulates that upon approval of Dubai's Ruler, non-UAE nationals may be given the right to own properties in some parts of Dubai.

They may be given the right to acquire a freehold property, or a 99-year lease property, in areas designated by the Ruler.

The law includes 11 chapters comprising 29 articles covering the issues of definitions, general rules, the implementation system of property hold, and the jurisdictions of the Dubai lands and properties Department.

It also stipulates the setting up of a property registration office at the Dubai Lands and Properties Department. This office will be responsible for documenting property rights and their amendments. Its records hold the ultimate evidence against all - without exceptions. Its records cannot be challenged except in the case of forgery.

The law says that a multi-storey property is considered a single property unit that shall be given one entry in the property record. All apartments of a single property unit will have supplementary records that include names of the owners of its apartments, storeys and any common facilities. 

Following are the excerpts of the new Property Registration Law:

Article No.3

Provisions of this law are applied to properties located in Dubai.

Article No.4

Freehold is limited to UAE and GCC citizens and companies wholly owned by them, as well as public shareholding companies.

The law also stipulates that, upon approval of Dubai's Ruler, non-UAE nationals may be given the right to own properties in some parts of Dubai, designated by the Ruler, on a freehold basis, or a 99-year lease.

Article No.5

The original documents and judicial rulings upon which properties are registered are to be kept at the Lands and Properties Department.

It bans the removal of documents from the department. Judicial bodies or any expert or committees assigned are authorised to review the documents and get attested copies.

Article No.6

The Lands Department is solely assigned to register property rights and long-term leasing contracts as stipulated in Article No.4 of this law.

Under the law, the department will carry out the following duties:

1-Specifying survey areas or re-conducting surveys and attesting location maps.

2-Specifying rules related survey and releasing maps related to property units.

3- Preparing model property contracts. 

4-Setting rules related to regulating, keeping and destroying documents.

5-Setting rules related to the use of Computer in data entry and saving.

6- Setting rules related to the regulation and keeping the records of property brokers.

7-Setting rules related to the assessment of properties.

8-Setting rules related to the sale of properties in auctions, and supervising the auctions.

9-Fixing fees for services offered by the department.

10- Setting up branches of the department upon the director's discretion.

Article No.7 

A property register at the Dubai Lands and Properties Department shall be set up for documenting property rights and their amendments. Its records hold the ultimate evidence against all without exceptions. Its records cannot be challenged except in the case of forgery.

Article No.8

Documents of the property register which are electronically saved, have the same evidential value of the original documents.

Article No.9

All property transactions and deals that result in giving, moving, changing or removing property rights, must be registered with the property register. And so must all the final rulings that prove such dealings, which are not considered valid until they are registered.

Article No.10

To undertake transferring any property rights is limited to the contractor's commitment to the guarantee if he defaulted on his contractual duties whether a compensation was stipulated in the undertaking or not.

Article No.11

The inheritance notification must be registered with the property register, in case heirs have property rights within their inheritance. And, no dealings will be admitted unless registered.

Article No.12 

The department has the authority to look into applications submitted by owners of unregistered lands seeking to settle their legal status.

Article No.13

The department can correct purely financial errors in the property register upon a request by applicants or on its own, with informing concerned parties.

Article No.14

The department coordinates updating property data with parties concerned.

Article No.15

The registration of property areas and units at the property register must be based on typographic, property unit and property area maps. It also reads that each property area must have an independent map, manifesting all property units in the area and their numbers.

Each property unit must also have a separate map, showing its location, boundaries, length, area and buildings, and the numbers of neighbouring units.

The law also stipulates that any amendment to the property unit, whether by dividing or merging units must be registered with the property register.

The department issues ownership certificates regarding property rights, which are considered ultimate evidence to prove property rights. 

The above-mentioned certificates must include any terms, conditions, undertakings or any other commitments.

The provisions of federal civil transactions law No.5 of 1985 and its amendments are still valid in the cases not stipulated by this law.

Any agreement or deal concluded in violation of this law is invalid. Any person, department or public prosecution has the right to contest such a deal.

This law abrogates the provisions of the decree concerning legal and penal suites related to land transactions in Dubai, dated November 6, 1997

The Chairman of the department issues the necessary regulations and rules to put this law into effect.

The law shall be published in the official gazette, and is to be taken into force from the date of its issuance.

- Compiled by Khitam Al Amir and Dina Abu Al Hosn/Staff Reporter

Hope you found all info above useful.....


----------



## keziah_sandiego (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you for your answer.
I'm a bit excited, now...


----------



## sagaoar (Aug 2, 2007)

Kilani said:


> Hello all, I've been living in Dubai for more than 18 years, with more than 5 years of experience in the property sector. If u need a property in Dubai let me know !


Yes I am lookingat rentals. My work will be for RTA and so I do not know where I will be based as yet.

Looking for 1 or 2 bed place, modern, good views, balcolny in the sun, ideally near the water. I'm expecting to hae to pay up to £1,000 GBP pcm. Jury's out on furnished or unfurnished.

Mark


----------



## Kilani (Jul 31, 2007)

sagaoar said:


> Yes I am lookingat rentals. My work will be for RTA and so I do not know where I will be based as yet.
> 
> Looking for 1 or 2 bed place, modern, good views, balcolny in the sun, ideally near the water. I'm expecting to hae to pay up to £1,000 GBP pcm. Jury's out on furnished or unfurnished.
> 
> Mark


Let me know when you get to Dubai, its better to know where your work location and then you can decide, the closer the better. let me know when your coming so I can help.


----------



## Kilani (Jul 31, 2007)

keziah_sandiego said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> I'm a bit excited, now...



Let me know when you are coming so I can find your dream place.


----------



## abdul_dahir (Sep 8, 2008)

hi im am an independent consultant so i can guarantee you the best returns since i have a very good relation with all the big players in Dubai Property. Let me know if your intrested


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

I thought the Real Estate Regulatory Agency (RERA) has just outlawed independant consultants . Do you have a RERA Broker ID Card Number ?


----------



## abdul_dahir (Sep 8, 2008)

no what i do have is a contract with the major players (developers) of the UAE to consult and attract investors for them. Obviously I am still independent since I am not comitted exactly to 1 company and therefore can also help investors by gving them the best deal.

Would you be intrested sir


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

I am always interested in a good deal. Do you pass me on to an agent in the future or will you handle all the negotiation for me?

What property type do you specialise in ? Residential or commercial ?
What returns can I expect and how long will it take to turn the investment into profit?


----------



## abdul_dahir (Sep 8, 2008)

MichaelJ47 said:


> I am always interested in a good deal. Do you pass me on to an agent in the future or will you handle all the negotiation for me?
> 
> What property type do you specialise in ? Residential or commercial ?
> What returns can I expect and how long will it take to turn the investment into profit?


Well to answer the first part, I will definetly do the negotiations for you myself. The reason that an another rep. will contact you will be from a colleague of mine, but if your fear is hidden extra fees than you need not worry because my pay comes directly from the developer and is not filtered down to the client.

When you ask what property type I specialize in, well the answer is I work with small to large clients,. I've had clients that bought a studio appartment and I've had clients buy floors n a building.

Thirdly when you say what you can expect in regards to investments that turn into profits, well that honestly depends on how much you are willing to invest but what I can assure you is after knowing exactly what yu are looking for I can give you the best yield on your returns that are offered by developers, on avg. i will tell you it is 10% return p.a. in Dubai MINIMUM.


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

I am looking for small studios or 1-2 bed units that I can buy to rent. Preferably close to completion now . You know ..the popular areas that has high demand.

Can you give me some examples of the purchase price , developers admin fees to be expected, payments required , closing costs for a purchase of a 1 bed apartment in jumeirah or discovery gardens. 

Can you list the monthly management fees I can expect and other costs before I get get a tenant into place please ?

Are mortgages available to non-residents and if so what % ...and what rate? Do I automatically qualify for a residents permit if I become an owner ?

If I decide to flip the property when is the quickest I can do that ? What restrictions will the developer place on resales of the property if it is off plan ? 

Do the units come complete with A/c or is that deemed a extra ?

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

OK Guys this is beginning to go the way I thought it would, so I have to refer you to the rules on soliciting for business.

You can carry on as you like by pm, but if it continues on here I'm afraid the thread will have to be closed / removed

Thanks for your understanding


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry ..I will cease and desist & pm the person direct


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

abdul, please PM me on this also.


----------



## abdul_dahir (Sep 8, 2008)

hi, this is for the 2 gentlemen that wanted me to contact them, i have sent you both a pm, but are you both still intrested in having a private discussion?


----------



## hr1 (Sep 29, 2008)

Kilani I am looking to rent a large villa somewhere in Jumeirah (e.g. the Palm) ideally one of the signature villas from Mid November onwards can you help?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

i have no pm off you...


----------

